# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  ذخیره اطلاعات دریافتی با نود در فایل

## shapooor

با سلام
من نود جی اس را روی سرور نصب کردم
من برای دریافت اطلاعات لحظه ای از طریق وب سوکت به نود نیاز داشتم
مثل زیر:
ws.png

و الان با موفقیت این اطلاعات دریافت میشه
فقط میخوام بدونم چجوری میتونم این اطلاعات رو در یک فایل تکست ذخیره کنم؟
چون میخوام بعدا در یک برنامه که به زبان پی اچ پی هست از اونها استفاده کنم
فایلی هم که برای دریافت اطلاعات از طریق وب سوکت ران میکنم ، این هست:



const api = require('binance');
const binanceWS = new api.BinanceWS(true);


binanceWS.onDepthUpdate('BNBUSDT', (data) => {
    console.log(data);
});



ممنون میشم بگین چه کدهایی را باید برای ذخیره اطلاعات در فایل تکست  استفاده کنم و یا یک منبع یا لینک آموزشی به من معرفی کنین
با سپاس فراوان

----------


## plague

سرچ کن 


nodejs read and write in file

نتیجه
https://tutorialedge.net/javascript/...s-with-nodejs/

----------

